# Psb 4t



## nuten (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello everyone can anyone recommend something to help the 4t's not sound so bright? :-/

James Taylor a.k.a. (Nute)


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

We'll need some more info

1 what is your room like? Tile, carpet, dimensions etc. Room acoustecs might be amplifying the highs a bit.

2. Have you run some eq like audaussey?


----------

